
Ockham's razor aka Law of Parsimony - mortimerwax
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Occam%27s_razor
======
mortimerwax
If you need to choose between multiple solutions, the simplest one should be
considered first because it will be easier to test it (falsifiabilty
criterion).

